# Cricket 22?



## Trevor (Jul 29, 2011)

im not,but i have a question..


----------



## Trevor (Jul 29, 2011)

hey yall,im new here and i need some help with something,
do any of you all own a crickett 22?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Trevor said:


> im not,but i have a question..


Pick the correct forum from here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/forum.php

Once in a forum, click the "Create New Discussion" button and ask away.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! I created a new thread for you with your posts.

I have a Cricket 22.... "Ebbs" on here has one as well. What's up?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have quiet a few crickets too many to count...some nights they just put me to sleep.

talk with ebbs if you can find him.

Welcome Trevor ! stick around and have some fun.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 29, 2011)

haha okay,thanks for the help yall.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 29, 2011)

you nkow how on the bottom of the gun ther is a silver button?
well my brother pushed it in and nowe i can get it to pop out?
would you have any idea on how to get that to pop out?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not sure I know which button you are talking about. I do not own one...but some guns have magazines the hold the ammo. Would the button be to hold that in place.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Trevor.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe all crickets are single shots. I don't own one either but have shot one and I don't remember any button. There is an escutcheon that encircles the takedown screw.

Does the bolt function correctly (lock) ? have you tried pulling the trigger Be sure it's unloaded ! ... Check again !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea Don.

I tried looking it up online Trevor but did not find a break down. Sorry.

good luck


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Trevor,

I am not aware of any button that would be on the bottom of the Cricket? I know mine doesn't have one. The stock is a one piece design and the barrel just sits in the top of it.

Whatever it may be, SAFETY FIRST! Like Don said, please make sure it's unloaded when messing around with it. If there is any question about that, take it to a qualified gunsmith NOW and let them work out the problem for you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Solid advice.

And always point it in a safe dirrection even if it is unloaded.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Good idea Don.
> 
> I tried looking it up online Trevor but did not find a break down. Sorry.
> 
> good luck


Try their website ! parts list.


----------

